# [SOLVED] Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot



## genbeau (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello. We have been working with this for a while. Our computer is a HP desktop Windows Vista 64 bit. It is wired to the router. We have a cable modem and a Linksys Wired/Wireless Router (Wrt54G). We also have other computers and video game systems that we connect off and on either wired or wireless. Every so often our internet will just cut out (much too frequently). All the lights are still on on the modem. On the computer(s) the little globe disappears and we are left with just the two computers sign in the tray. The modem still shows internet coming in though. We usually unplug the modem and router, wait and then plug it back in. We have tried unplugging everything before too and we still have this problem. I have checked Device Manager and unchecked the "turn off to save power" boxes. I also just today disabled Wake-On-Lan. (I saw that on another forum. Was that correct?) I went into our router and everything seems normal but I don't know how to use all of it. Earlier this summer I had to redo the entire computer bc the hard drive failed. I had to replace it and format the computer. I noticed the other day that the computer was trying to connect through ethernet and wirelessly. I turned off the wireless and checked for it to be manual.But, it still keeps having problems. I am intermediate on all this so any help would be appreciated. This is getting old. It happens fairly often. Our ISP said that our modem was fine. They said it was probably the router but they always say that. We are supposed to have maybe 3 meg cable internet. I have done speed checks before and it is about half that. We live several miles from the station. Our internet also goes out in storms or wind but that goes out on the modem. This keeps happening and the modem acts like it is still connected. 
I need any suggestions on settings or anything I can try. This is really tiresome and I don't know where to look. I have tried a lot of settings and must not be getting the right thing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*








and welcome to the Forum

Connect direct to the Modem and do a speed test . . and see if you still get the dropped connections.

Who is the ISP?


----------



## genbeau (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

Hey thanks for answering. I connected this computer just to the modem and did a speed test. It was 1.46mbps downloading and 0.49 upload on one website and 1.3kps on another. Then I hooked it back into the router and did the test again. It was 1.48 mbps and 0.48 and 1.46 kps. I think our cable is supposed to be 3 meg but we live 8 miles from the station. Still, I think it is supposed to be better. Our ISP is just a local small town cable company. As far as I know they are independant. 

Update: I saw something about updating the firmware on the router (when it keeps disconnecting- it had a 2006 version and is now updated to 2009- that was the latest linksys gave me.) and I did that and set everything back up. It was fine for a little while and then disconnected again. The lights on the modem are all green but the main computer and any other computer that is on will not connect. It does this very often now, almost like it increased when I started trying to fix it. I can't seem to distinguish a pattern. It just does it every so many mins or few hours. It requires a reset every time too. If I try to diagnose it, it says to reset it. (Any time the lights flick off we have to reset it but this is happening for no visible reason.)
I figure I am missing something (maybe something simple) but I do not know which way to go now. Thanks for the help.

I'll have to try letting it alone with just the modem and see what happens. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## genbeau (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

Ok. I left the computer plugged into the modem all night. It was fine when I went to bed but when I checked it this morning it had gone to limited connectivity. The little triangle was next to the computers in the tray. I diagnosed it and it wanted me to reset the modem. It's hard to tell but it seems like it stayed connected longer than with the router. Not sure though. I'm going to leave it connected to the modem for a little longer and see what happenes next. Any thoughts on it would be helpful. Thanks.

While I was working on this post, it went to limited again. That was less than 10 mins. It did the same thing and wanted me to reset the modem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

That rules out the router ans the culprit . . either the Modem or the network adaptor is the next suspect. Try downloading and installing the newest drivers for your Network Adaptor


----------



## genbeau (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

Thanks. I just updated the drivers for the network adapter. I'll see how that does. It needed it anyway I'm sure. I didn't know to do that bc I thought it was automatic.

Also, I called our ISP yesterday. The first guy checked it and then sent me to a Level 2 guy. They both said they could see where our connection was dropping off. All of our neighbors' connections were fine so it was not a problem in the area. Anyway, he did some stuff and also said it was not the router but that it was something on their end. He said it was either in the line or the modem. So, they are sending someone out to come check on it. Hopefully, they'll figure it out soon. 

He didn't think the computer had anything to do with it. He said it was happening before it even got to the router and said it was not the computer.

If there's something else I need to try, please let me know. You have helped a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

Nothing to do untill the repair guy is there . . likely will replace the modem


----------



## genbeau (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

They were here today and replaced the modem. They said that they did an update about three weeks ago and that many of the modems did not take to it. They have had to replace them. That is when we starting dropping connection a lot. They said that that should fix it. I'm going to monitor it for a while but I assume it should be good now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem/Router Disconnects A Lot*

Hope that fixes your problem . . I'll mark this thread Solved but leave it open if you need to revisit it


----------

